# hurst shifter install...help!!



## 04silverbulllit (Feb 19, 2008)

hey whats up all?? ok question for ya, id like to get a Hurst short throw and also would like to get the Hurst reproduction MOPAR wood gun handle shifter wich lools like it would bolt up to the short throws handle mounting pattern if not ill make it fit!! anyway my question(s) are: how hard is it to do the shifter, im a forklift mechanic and have all the tools just dont know how confident id be doing this, i know id obviously have to remove the center consol and id guess id have to unbolt the trans to drop it a couple inches to undo linkages?? do you make adjustments or is it a direct direct exact bolt on?? also ive heard that people who've had short throws installed have had problems with the shifters popping out of gear every once in awhile i assume it cant be the detents in the trans 100% of the time, and its not just GTO's short throws ive heard of doing this anyway any feed back would be much appreciated


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

A friend and I did my Billet shifter in 3.5 hours. Not a Hurst, but I imagine the process is similar. One guy in the car, one guy under. I couldn't imagine crawling in and out that many times. I'm not a mechanic, but change oil.

This is a great install guide 

Install Billet Products Short Throw Shifter

I haven't had any issues popping out and all has been well for 6,000 miles.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

04,
I have not installed this in my car yet but know the process is easy as pie!!! The only hard part is that you have to get under the car and remove the insulator boot retaining bolts from under the transmission hump where the shifter is. remove the 1 phillips screw in the pocket under the ashtray and then it's all clips and the whole consol pops out.. I recomend a fork type panel tool. Once you get that white boot out, you will see the bolt patterns from the factory shifter and the hurst will match. "ONLY FOR FACTORY SHIFTER PLATE!!!" If you have a GMM ripshift or B&M you will have to put the factory shifter plate back in. undo the 3 bolts in the front of the shifter from in the car and the 4 from the shifter handle base. remove the plastic ring in the base of the plate and then install the Hurst into place. The adjustment screw will have to be adjusted after it is installed. If there is any more questions, feel free to PM me. Paul


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

That install guide is perfect. Follow that!!! The hurst shifter is a very nice setup and is of high quality. If you dont use the white shifter ball that comes with it, I will want to purchase it off you if possible. Let me know.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Let me know how you like that shifter, a buddy of mine put one in his 03 Z06 and loves it, and he offered to install one in mine.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, I just ordered a Hurst which I have been waiting for. My 05 GTO is now waiting on Summit Racing to get it here. I will install it myself, I have done short shifters before, so I do not expect any problem.
Can hardly wait. Short Shifter arrived today, Sat. Wow talk about fast delivery. Will start install on Monday. Finished up the install. Those nuts over the rear shaft of the tranny are a genuine pain! Getting to them and removing was major work and hand crunching. The install instructions are excellent. Step by step and bingl, installed. After install, took the GTO out for a spin. Nice! I missed 2nd a couple of times, my fault. I have to get used to it. Wow, that spring loading really works!


----------



## jessejames (Mar 15, 2008)

Have a Hurst short throw in my 04 and love it. I've had it in for a month now would never think about taking it back out. As far as install, it took me 2 hours with basic tools.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone gone from a GMM ripshift to Hurst?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Has anyone gone from a GMM ripshift to Hurst?


Didn't B&M buy Hurst? GMM is commonly thought to be better than B&M. So what's different about the new B&M, I mean Hurst (aside from the name and the ball) verses the old B&M. I'm not 100% sure but I think I saw that somewhere. 

You should look at a Billet, but since you already have some sort of shifter, I'd look at doing something else.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hearing good things about the Hurst and knowing their long history with muscle, how is the shifter for normal city driving. I mean is it smoother and easier than our factory shifter as well? 
I have no problem when I fly through the gears with the factory gates, but for mellow cruising, the skip shift feature and normal shifting needs constant thought and attention to keep the GTO moving smoothly.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> Hearing good things about the Hurst and knowing their long history with muscle, how is the shifter for normal city driving. I mean is it smoother and easier than our factory shifter as well?
> I have no problem when I fly through the gears with the factory gates, but for mellow cruising, the skip shift feature and normal shifting needs constant thought and attention to keep the GTO moving smoothly.


Skip shift eliminator = $20.....FTW


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree \I have one but it's not installed yet. I'm afraid it may void the warrenty if the computer log read out notes the change.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

it will notvoid warranty unless that install was a direct reason for the transmission breaking. Dont worry about it. Just unplug it. the computer will not record anything about that plug being installed. the dealer will never notice it anyway. 
Installed the hurst shifter in my car yesterday and removed the GMM ripshifter. I like the look and feel of the Hurst, but I'm not crazy about how 2-4-6 gears feel. It feels like they dont go into the gates totally and will pop out of gear. So far it's been fine but it really takes some energy to move this shifter around. I'll have pics online tonight of the install...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Paul thanks. 

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

It was a pain in the A$$ to install it but not too bad. My profile pics have the shifter installed in it. Unfortionatly I dont have any of the actual Install. We thought of it half way through the install "We should have brought a camera here to take pics for the forum" Yea well that didn't happen. but it looks nice and when it breaks in, i'm sure it will be better. My father said it's like the original and it hasen't changed. It's actually kinda hard to accidently shift back into 1st when going into 3rd, like the GMM.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok update.. It's broken in now. It rattles like a son of a b. everything is tight.. I might put something between the shifter and the mounting plate on the trans.. I think that's what the piece of dyonmat is for that comes with the shifter. It's approx. the size of the square for the shifter handle. Also.. I think it really needs to be greased up good. I'll be back with more info.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Ok update.. It's broken in now. It rattles like a son of a b. everything is tight.. I might put something between the shifter and the mounting plate on the trans.. I think that's what the piece of dyonmat is for that comes with the shifter. It's approx. the size of the square for the shifter handle. Also.. I think it really needs to be greased up good. I'll be back with more info.


Wow Paul, I am sorry your's is making all that noise. I did not install the small square of stuff. I hated the four nuts above the tranny. What a pain. Now that it is installed, it is quiet as the stock shifter and gives excellent feedback on gear location and shift points. I put the "T" bar knob on it. That made alot of difference. By the way, I just put a good covering on the ball nothing more. It is working great.
Best of luck.


----------



## BRAAP (Feb 13, 2009)

Seeing so many of you replacing your OE GTO shifter, thought I’d see if one of those old OE shifters was available. 
I’m in need of the GTO shifter mounting body/cover etc for an LSx Nissan 300-ZX conversion. I realize the stock shifter is less than ideal, but due to space constraints above the rear of the trans, it’s a compromise I’ll have to live with. 


*This what I need including the black rubber boot, and the other cover if possible;*



















Thank you,
Paul


----------

